# 19 tipless trips and counting...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It sounds like your app isn’t working correctly. There have been lots of glitchy things ever since we were forced to “upgrade”. One of my riders gave me cash because the app would not let her tip. I’m guessing the same thing happens more often than we realize because riders try to tip us in the app but we’re long gone before they figure out the app isn't working.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's the season of giving!!! This week I'm 0 for 14 in tips. Not a single dime fallen out of someones pocket onto the seat, nothing, nada.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The app is working. I got a tip several days ago. But I'll double check.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Hopefully your "buy one get one free "Starbucks coupon makes up for your lack of tips though.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


You might get tips later. I've had tips show up a day or two later all the way up to a week later.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My very first trip tonight I got a $5 cash tip and then a couple trips later I got a $2 in app tip. So the app appears to be working properly it's just that I had a 19 trip streak of cheap riders! LOL


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


I think it's the app. I had another rider today who wanted to tip me but the app wouldn't let him so he gave me cash. I think this happens more often than we know but by the time the riders realize they can't tip in the app we've driven off.


----------



## Khatar (Dec 6, 2018)

Theres no real strategy to get tipped. Ive gotten more tips at times where i was just quiet trying to get through traffic not ignoring the pax but definetly not being social. Other times yeah ill be proffessional as heck g' day mam/sir, hollow laughs, small compliments, jokes, only to receive nothing the whole day. Its frustrating but what can we do..


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


Someone throws you a bone here and there? TMI JK man.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


Tipping around here is incredibly random.

Earlier this week I had a streak of 11 straight rides with tips. 9 in app, 2 cash. Got up to 15 out of 17. Then, 10 straight no tips and a 3* rating.

From heaven to hell within 24 hours.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


Go easy on the clutch and you'll get more tips!

Just kidding! Everyone is trying to save for their overpriced Christmas gifts. Who cares about us


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


I enjoyed ur posting. 
Here's your tip "stay out of dark alleys"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I enjoyed ur posting.
> Here's your tip "stay out of dark alleys"


"Don't spit/pee into the wind."


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Six Uber rides this morning, four tipped. Looking back over the week, that is about average. Definitely up from a few months ago.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unbelievable. 19 trips in a row with neither cash nor in-app tips! Granted I drive mostly commuters but usually *someone* throws me a bone here and there...


What's the count up to now?

To quote our last really good troll:

Only you can own your own performance and add value at every turn. 
Only then can you be an UBER superstar!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's the count up to now?
> 
> To quote our last really good troll:
> 
> ...


#20 tipped me.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think a sticker of "Happy holidays! how about chipping in for the gas?" would be a good seller. OR how about " I honk for good tippers" or "Tipping is divine!" " Tip like a drug dealer" lol


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> #20 tipped me.


Isn't Del MOnte in ur area; One of the better deals I have heard is seasonal worker of that plant who work 3 months and get unemployment rest of the year and go work cash in other states.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

went through 0-13 last week...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

x100 said:


> Isn't Del MOnte in ur area; One of the better deals I have heard is seasonal worker of that plant who work 3 months and get unemployment rest of the year and go work cash in other states.


Hmmm...don't know. If there's a del Monte plant here I haven't seen it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's the season of giving!!! This week I'm 0 for 14 in tips. Not a single dime fallen out of someones pocket onto the seat, nothing, nada.


You are correct it is the season of giving...... have you given to your passengers? Perhaps gave them some cash or a gift card giving is not one sided after all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are correct it is the season of giving...... have you given to your passengers? Perhaps gave them some cash or a gift card giving is not one sided after all.


There's the Uberfunitis i know and love.

Where ya been?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There's the Uberfunitis i know and love.
> 
> Where ya been?


I was thinking he might have been beaten over the head with a free bottle of water he gave a pax.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

About 34 months ago when Uber's no need to tip message was everywhere I went 22 trips no tip, all in one day...depressing. Next morning...first two rides, both tipped $5. Go figure. 
An Uber driver from Denver told me a pal of his got one tip in more than 400 rides. That no need to tip message Travis put out there really hurt.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I hear Uber has a badge for that.

No Tips For You badge. See how many you can collect!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

My normal now is 10 trips no tip.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

My tips are down, too. 20 trips yesterday and I got one $5 tip....3% of earnings.


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

I guess I have been lucky. Received 12 tips from my last 16 rides. The only time I did not get a tip was for short runs taking someone to work. The non-tippers I remember were, dental office assistant, nursery school teacher, and a lady whos company pays a certain amount so her husband drops her at the same location each day and she takes lyft from there. She said the location is about halfway from her work to her house. Those have been via Lyft. 

For Uber, I am 7 of the last 12.

I mostly just do airport runs in the morning to get me close to work. The random rides are when I set my head to destination filter either leaving the airport and going to the office or headed home after work. I have never done the late night driving since I really dont want a puker in my car.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't want to jinx myself, but suddenly my tips on Uber have gone up dramatically. Maybe it's just the holiday season here....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My first 16 trips I did earlier this year when I started I received no tips. Trip #17 was my first tip. After that my longest streak was 12 rides with no tip. My longest streak of tips was 10 rides in a row. My largest tip was $42.07 and my smallest tip was $1.00. Also looking back over my 2018 records 39% of my customers left a tip. I would not have guessed my tip percentage was that high. I would have guessed around the 30% area.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Went 7 for 11 on tips last night, but a batshit insane 19 for 20 on Saturday night.

In general, I think about 50% of my passengers tip me, some nights better, some nights worse. The one that burns me from last night is this awkward guy who sits in the front seat but never says a word. Drove 15 minutes to pick him up, which is well beyond what I will normally do but it was dead last night, drove him 11 minutes to his house, no tip.

Had to 3-star him. Didn't learn my lesson the first time I picked him up. If he were at least pleasant, I wouldn't mind so much, but awkward with a long-ass pickup PLUS no tip? nah.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Only 5 out of 9 tips last night, but made 41.87 in tips out of those 5 tippers, $126.11 total between fares + tips last night. 

EDIT: 56 of my last 100 rides tipped me either through cash or the app. Optimally, I would like to keep that number north of 60% if I could, but I definitely had a few rough nights over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

11 tips out of 19 rides tonight. 152.49 in earnings. 7.5 hours. Slowish Friday with the snow, i think people decided to stay home.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Got a 3.87 tip (looks like 15% tip for their ride price) this morning, so 12 for 19


----------

